# Jay Peak



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

*To JaysPeak*

Anyone know how I can get there from the Amtrack Rail station?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that the closest spots would be littleton NH, Burlington or St. Albans VT. one of those has to have an amtrack station. From there it could get tricky. If youre in a pinch and really want to ride Littleton is about 45 min from me so I could be convinced to help get you there.


----------

